# How Long Have You Been Turning?



## whatwoodido (Sep 22, 2004)

Since I asked age I figured the next logical question was how long have you been turning.  Not to be confused with was the first time you turned, but *how long has the latest stint of turning lasted so far?* You can post a reply with the details if this is a return engagement.

Drew


----------



## whatwoodido (Sep 22, 2004)

My first turning experience was about 20 years ago, but the serious turning has only been happening for the last 20 months or so.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Sep 22, 2004)

I started in 96.  Stopped in 99.  Restarted in 2003.


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 22, 2004)

Currently 6 yrs.  Waiting for Thumb to heal before going at it every day after work.  Great stress reliever.  Weekends are more fun, no time limits![]  Sometimes I just make designer firewood.  Firm believer in practice, practice and some more.  Currently turning left handed.[]


----------



## danf (Sep 22, 2004)

I bought my first lathe (chinese cheapie) about 9 months ago because it was on special the did a one on one turning course for 4 days and when I got home bought a new lathe ..10 times more expensive than the first and am loving it. Saw a friend turn a pen at a show bought the gear and haven't stopped since... I think I'm diseased...
Dan F


----------



## YoYoSpin (Sep 22, 2004)

My first experience with woodturning was 35 years ago in high school (Dallas Texas...Hillcrest). I turned a walnut bowl, designed to be 8" across, but ended up being about 6"...I got a "C".

It was strictly casual turning from then until 1999...two years after I quit working full time, enjoying the good life. A machinist friend of mine decided to begin making aluminum yoyos about that time and asked if I'd make some boxes for his creations, so he could sell them as a package. We argued for a while on whether the boxes should be square-sided or round...I wanted them to be square. Luckily for me, we finally agreed on round. 

So, between 1999 and this year, I've made over a thousand little boxes for my friend Frank Dif-e-Yo Aluminum Yo-Yo's , and that's how I got into serious turning.


----------



## ilikewood (Sep 22, 2004)

I too started my turning experience in school (jr high...and more than 24 years ago).  First project I ever turned was a chess set.  Still have it as a matter of fact.  Got a Shopsmith in 1999 and have been turning ever since.


----------



## wayneis (Sep 23, 2004)

I never touched a lathe until this past March when I bought my little Jet and just can't stop.

Wayne


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2004)

bought my first lathe 20 years ago, started using i about two and a half years ago. bought my second 9 months ago and have broken it twice already.
haven't even seen my shop for three nmonths but I don't count that as a stopped turning yet.
still don't know if I use any of the tools correctly, never seen them demonstrated or explained.


----------



## opfoto (Feb 2, 2005)

Presently I am only starting with pens so I guess that equates to about 4-5 inches if you really dont't count the mandrel and bushings.[]


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Feb 2, 2005)

Bought a "cheapo" lathe 5 years ago and didn't open the box for 4 years. Finally opened it up in 2003 and played around with it. Our woodworking club had a seminar on penmaking, couldn't find a mandrel for the lathe , so I bought a Grizzly last year and the rest is history.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

NEver touched a lathe brfore fathers day 2004


----------



## daledut (Feb 2, 2005)

I loved turning in highschool about 28 years ago.

Since then, for most of my adult life I had no space for a shop so a lathe never crossed my mind.

When I moved out to the sticks almost 4 years ago, and got an old office trailer for a workshop I thought about trying a lathe. I bought a chepo off of ebay and started looking on the internet for things to do. Ran across a website for pen making. Ordered a starter kit and the rest is history. Been turning pens (and other things) for 2.5 years now. Hope I never have to stop.


----------



## Gary (Feb 2, 2005)

I started turning about 4 months when I bought my Jet Mini. I had never touched a lathe before then.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep - I'm still a newbie - just under 6 months now.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />NEver touched a lathe brfore fathers day 2004



What PO's me the most is that you are a natural.



I turned in high school (back when you had to carry a club to beat off the pterodactyls.) After that I was never in a situation where I had the room or the money to get into turning. When I decided to quit smoking 1013 days ago my wife suggested I buy a lathe since I was going to have some spare cash and the garage never saw a car any who. I got a jet mini and been turning for about 1000 days. Since then I have "acquired" a delta 1440 iron bed. that was replaced by a Nova DVR when I got a small inheritance.

Funny thing, this turning addiction. My wallet is always empty yet I'm drawn to make the long trip to Woodcraft every month and tools and wood just "show up" in my car. [] I've begun to leave little tokens of offering to the wood muse and wood goddess. I drool when I see a burl and every tree that I look at I wonder if there is a pen, bowl, stopper or something hiding inside waiting for me to uncover it. I realize that I am already in too deep but I donâ€™t care, I like it too much


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 2, 2005)

My lathe turns them, I just cut ...


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I purchased a lathe at a Sears surplus center probably over 25 years ago.  Presently, I've been turning probably 11 years or so (yup, the lathe sat in a box probably 14 years)---I now turn on a mini lathe and have a very small shop space (about 5 feet by 11 feet)---but, have never enjoyed it more---and it ain't gonna stop soon!!!!


----------



## clydewalton (Mar 21, 2005)

Started turning in high school about 3 years after I started Leather carving. Just bought a pen lathe about a month ago and I am sure enjoying it. now I catch myself{ while driving} looking for dead trees in the pastures in west Texas. Sure is fun to turn a piece of wood and see what it looks like


----------



## chrisc (Mar 21, 2005)

2 weeks ago[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 21, 2005)

Set up the Grizzly about three years ago and started trying to learn. Still consider myself a beginners beginner. Especially when i see what others can do.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Received my first lathe for my birthday last month and I love it... so many turns so little time.
CJ[]


----------



## Gary (Mar 21, 2005)

Six months


----------



## Vincent (Mar 21, 2005)

I learned how to turn in high school but was more interested in making furniture at the time.  I still have my first bowl.  It was made from red and white oak with walls about 1" thick.  It makes for a interesting conversation piece.

Anyways, I started up again about 3 years ago.  Bought a very cheap Canadian Tire mini-lathe.  The motor blew out twice in two years before I tossed it.  Just as well, I was getting pretty frustrated with some the problems with that lathe.  You definitely get what you pay for when you buy a lathe.

I've been using a borrowed lathe (owner is away) for the past year.

Vincent


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Mar 25, 2005)

I bought a Jet midi in Nov 2004 but did not get to turn my first pen until mid-Dec.  Sure does help me relax.


----------



## SWOODWRKNG (Mar 28, 2005)

I started turning back in 1997,  at age 27  it don't seem like that long ago.Hope to turn for another 50 to 60 years.


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 3, 2005)

Turned a bowl about 44yrs. ago.  Thought my talents lay elsewhere. About 3 mos. ago, got a book on penturning, been bonkers since!  Havin' a Heckuva time re-learnin'!  Yahooo!  Thanks in great part to all of you here sharing so much!!!!!!!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 4, 2005)

Having just finished my first pen, I've produced only sawdust and firewood up to this point. (I made sawdust and firewood back in '89-90, haven't touched the lathe since!)  In my "new life", I've only turned for a couple of weeks!!  Having actually FINISHED something is a great feeling...  Now I have to improve!
Thanks to the folks here, I probably will.


----------



## wee willie (Apr 4, 2005)

got a single tube craftsman from my brother in law about 6 years ago and made some pens, chisel handles for practice. Was turning a bowl from purpleheart when it disintegrated and that was it for 2 1/2 years. Started again about 6 mths ago when i cleaned up the workshop and found the lathe again so now it is duck calls,stoppers and pens pens and more pens. Nothing bigger than that.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 5, 2005)

I have been into woodturning since high school but started turning pens last year. Great stress reliever.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 5, 2005)

Bought my first pen kit in July, 1996.  In researching this important point, does anyone know what ever happened to Woodcrafters of Oklahoma? (Not related to Woodcraft chain)  Gary Vorheis

He was my first source!


----------



## BigRob777 (May 4, 2005)

I bought a 48" $60.00 lathe two years ago (the centers are over 1/4" off) and have been using it for about 11 months.  I love it.  I thought it would be really difficult, but it isn't (for the kind of turning I do.  I just bought a big delta rockwell 50 year old lathe so that I don't have to hold the darn thing down to turn anything over 3 pounds.  I paid $200.00 for it and got about $500.00 worth of tools with it.  Can't beat that.  Next lathe is a mini.  I'm a big guy, I gotta have big tools.


----------



## MDWine (May 5, 2005)

Hey Ed! I bought my first pen kit in 1989, and finished it in April 2005!!

I guess I'm a slow starter! [] [] [] []


----------



## woodguy1975 (May 5, 2005)

Started back in 2003 and have been at it since.  Been woodworking since late 2000.


----------



## ed4copies (May 5, 2005)

MD, 16 years on the lathe, that's got to be a heck of a pen!!!
(Is the finish dry yet?)


----------



## jbyrd24 (May 7, 2005)

My son "turned" me on to it about 5 months ago. Instant 
addiction. Best stress reliever I've found.[]


----------



## alamocdc (May 9, 2005)

I started turning on a cheap HF lathe my wife bought me in 2002. The turning bug bit me and it seems I spend more time turning now than anything else. That means all my other wood working projects have taken a back seat and I have to learn how to find a balance.[:I]


----------



## bigvoots44 (May 9, 2005)

I started about 5 or 6 months ago on a cheap canadian tire lathe [canadian] import. I find it relaxing. I have bought a taig since then. It is great.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 3, 2005)

Turning now for 9 months and enjoying it immensely. Use a JET mini lathe to craft pens for the most part. Turned a 'drumstick' for my aspiring son who would be a drummer.


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Aug 3, 2005)

Mike turned his first pen on Easter weekend, 2005. I turned my first about 2 weeks later (the lawn mowing story LOL)  He's turned a hundred plus since then-- I've turned about 6 LOL  SOMEBODY has to do the yardwork, yanno LOL (Mike will shoot me for that one lol)


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 3, 2005)

Been turning less than a year but enjoy it immensely. Mostly pens but would like to try bowls. Some flat stuff I was going to do is suffering because of this addiction.[]


----------



## txbob (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Bought my first pen kit in July, 1996.  In researching this important point, does anyone know what ever happened to Woodcrafters of Oklahoma? (Not related to Woodcraft chain)  Gary Vorheis
> 
> He was my first source!



Woodcrafters of Oklahoma went out of business 2 or 3 years ago. They moved from their original downtown Oklahoma City location to a site on the south side of I-240, then to the east side of I-35 at the north end of town. They had a fantastic going out of business sale.[]

Bob S.


----------



## Kwajalein (Aug 4, 2005)

I have been turning for 10 years, starting to get a little dizzy. I have been doing pens for around 6 years.


----------



## hipchick (Aug 6, 2005)

My fiance bought a lathe and we learned to use it together. My favorite thing to do currently is turn pens because I'm very busy and don't like to split bowl turning projects into sessions if I can help it. I'm having so much fun turning different types of wood! Some of my best pens were in the "junk" bin, just cast off wood for a buck a pop. There's something extra special about creating a lovely pen from "garbage." However, I do love spending all of my money on beautiful wood...it's just so hard to resist!! 

Here are a few pens we've done! 
http://www.sfscuba.com/woodworking/6_pens.jpg
http://www.sfscuba.com/woodworking/Penanimate.gif
http://www.sfscuba.com/woodworking/Diagonal-Grain.jpg
http://www.sfscuba.com/woodworking/Ash-with-Slash.jpg


----------



## Dario (Aug 6, 2005)

Started turning about 2 years ago...but stopped for about 8 months...and just started turning again last month (when I have spare time which is seldom)....spending way too much time in front of the PC!!!  LOL []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Aug 6, 2005)

I've been at for 7 months, been doing pens for about 5 of them.


----------



## Jerry Crice (Sep 11, 2005)

When my dad passed on I got his Shopsmith. It isn't nor has it ran since I got it. For Christmas last year I bought myself a Sears Craftman. Tried mallets, bats, and small items until I got hooked on pens a couple months ago. Total time turning about 9 months.


----------



## cju7250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Just started about 3 weeks ago. Bought a craftsman off Ebay to resell (brand new for $60). Tried it out on some scrap wood around the house and started thinking I could do something with this thing!!! Found the penturning kits and now I can't wait to get home from work every evening to turn or at least prepare blanks.


----------



## JohnDrayton (Nov 8, 2005)

Like a lot of you I learned woodturning in Jr. Hi school, too far back to remember. I own a Shopsmith, but bought a Jet Pen Lathe this year, best thing I ever did, Love Love that tiny lathe!! I can take it anywhere, even in my RV. only started turing pens this year and am completly hooked! I use and really like the Hut PPP sticks for finish.
JohnDrayton


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 8, 2005)

I had replied to this in Feb of this year but changed my user name so I got to vote twice.
I never touched a lathe until Fathers Day 2004.
I amm proud to say that this past fasters day I gave a pen to David Marks that I was asked to make special for him.
I have always enjoyed working with my hands and with wood.
I feel the way I approach pencrafting puts more woodworking into it than just cutting a hunk of wood and making it round.
Don't misunderstand me.
I appreciate the beauty in all woods left natural, but to  make my pens different I feel a great need to try different things.
I don't normally "alter" a figured  piece of wood unless I can "see" something that might be enhanced by my efforts.


----------



## TomServo (Nov 10, 2005)

I started turning maybe 10 years ago - my highschool canceled the wood shop (there were like 6 of us, and we had to go to off campus) and in my trips to the local Woodcraft store, I saw the pens and used one made by one of the staff - I was hooked, I got a lathe for x-mas and scrounged together the necessary tools and fixtures to turn pens... I turned a couple of bowls also, my first bowl had about a 3/16" wall - my second about the same.. Both were rather small, made from repurposed firewood - the first i can't recall, it was almost a burl (pretty knotty, at least) and came out gorgeous.. the second I made from hedge apple (osage orange)..


----------



## Spike (Nov 21, 2005)

I started just 6 months ago. I bought an el cheapo lathe from harbor frieght and a set of tools there and just started turning. I havent taken a single class. i'm learning as i go. Only outside experince is from the DIY network channel on TV and the internet.(i.e.this website)Ive made some mistakes but now I know how NOT to do it.


----------



## Termite1964 (Nov 21, 2005)

Been turning for about a year.


----------

